# BEEF HEART



## nemo (Apr 1, 2003)

WILL PUBLIX HAVE BEEF HEART?


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Any of you local grocery stores will have it and if you have a wincos in your state they will have it. Great prices!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Wuts PUBLIX?!?!







Deepnding where you live, best place and price to find meat are at asian markets. BeefHearts usually go for $.98 lbs. Also, check your neighborhood grocers or butcher stores.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Wuts PUBLIX?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah either of these places that al mentioned you will find them..more likely the asian stores...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

If you can't find it , just check with local butchers , if they don't have it ,
They can order it.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

whatever you do, try to not buy the frozen beefheart at your LFS. You could get a lot more for a lot less at the places mentioned above.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

Just go to your nearest grocery store or meat shop and they will have some available
Look at my tutorial in the "tutorial" section to see how to prepare it for your piranhas
good luck :smile:


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Where i live you cant get it for all the tea in china!!!!!!!!

So i just use something else instead. :smile:


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

lastyboy said:


> Where i live you cant get it for all the tea in china!!!!!!!!
> 
> So i just use something else instead. :smile:


 No cows over there


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

there just isnt much call for it here, although funnily enough one of our biggest exports is beef-maybe they should save a little, eh?


----------

